# Training with a Garmin Edge 800 indoors



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

I just picked up a Garmin with cadence and was wondering what would be the best method of training on a trainer. Should I setup a different bike profile for training on the trainer with the GPS turned off or use the same bike profile. Does anyone have any tips on using the Garmin for indoor training.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I just turn off the GPS and use the HR readings to do intervals on my trainer. After an hour of that, I'm done.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

GPS off. With power tap and cadence sensor you can still get some decent info on distance if needed.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Can someone tell me why the speed reading skips around while on the trainer? I'm pretty sure there's enough pressure between the tire and trainer for it to have a consistent reading...and if that is off does that mean everything else is off too?


----------



## deadhead1971 (Feb 2, 2012)

you can program "workouts" on the edge 800 too, for use on indoor trainers. 
Eg set it for 10 minutes in zone 2, 5 mins in zone 4, whatever sequence you want to do.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I use mine just like I do on the bike when I'm doing any type of interval training, except the GPS doesn't pick up signal. I have a GSC-10 to pick up speed/cadence and a power tap. I usually set my power display to 3 sec or 10 sec ave. I only pay attention to my cadence, power, and time, but it will also give you distance based on either your programmed or autocalc tire circumference.


----------

